# Mega Score



## BenCarlson (Jun 30, 2021)

Responded to a FB Marketplace claiming "Free Wood" with the stipulation that it just needed cut and taken away. In the pics the fella provided, red oak! I couldn't believe the good fortune. Free oak when my pile had maybe one cook left in it!

Flash forward to me meeting with the gentleman. The first thing he says is, "Youre the 36th person to ask about it, and the 5th to show up and it's almost all still there." Well that's concerning I thought...

The wood (7 trees) was felled by the power company and in a very residential area, I'm talking cant get a pickup within 50 yards, let alone a trailer. Not great. So I called up the old man and told him what'd I'd unearthed. He's retired these days so any new project I conjure up breaks up his monotony and lights a fire in him. Soon we ascended on the place with two wheelbarrows and started cutting and wheeling. At the end he looked at me and said, "Good job, buck. Now we are going to go half on a wood maul."

Yes Im excited about all this red and chestnut oak that'll help feed my friends and family for a good while, but I'll never forget this time spent with my Dad. Thanks for reading!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 30, 2021)

Great haul, there, Ben.  Good looking, solid, no rot, wood.  Some work involved, but well worth it.
I've had an electric wood splitter for years now, and it has more than paid for itself.  I bring at least a couple of cords of firewood home every winter after the log haul has ended.  Nothing like a splitter to make life MUCH better.
Gary


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 30, 2021)

That's amazing! The time with your dad will be remembered long after the wood is gone!! Talk about a treasure!!


----------



## normanaj (Jun 30, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 30, 2021)

Nice! Family time is precious. Enjoy the old man while you still have him. Nice wood pile too.


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 30, 2021)

Years before FB my buddy answered a newspaper classified add for firewood that said 'Make Offer'.  It was roughly 2 chords,  about 20" lengths and stacked next to the driveway.  It was part of a 'everything must go' sale a soon-to-be divorced wife was holding since her soon-to-be ex-husband was out of town.  Needless to say we got it for a very reasonable price.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2021)

Great story!!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 1, 2021)

Man yeah that is a great haul. 

Jim


----------



## BenCarlson (Jul 1, 2021)

The old man and I think we're gonna end up about 3 cord once it is all split and ranked. To buy just oak around here is roughly 125+ for a half cord. 

Thanks for all the kind words gents! Now it's time to burn some for the big weekend!


----------



## smokngun (Jul 3, 2021)

BenCarlson said:


> The old man and I think we're gonna end up about 3 cord once it is all split and ranked. To buy just oak around here is roughly 125+ for a half cord.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words gents! Now it's time to burn some for the big weekend!


Awesome find!! I would kill for $125 for a 1/2, I paid $145 for an 1/8 last year. Hard to find smoking hardwoods in my area.


----------

